# Funny Bluetooth device code



## Sally h (Nov 10, 2020)

I’ve had my Tesla Y for about six weeks and love it. One funny thing, have noticed on my iPhone 11 a peculiar device code on my Bluetooth list. It’s like Sdc4cdcxxxxxxx, the last seven digits are numbers. It won’t disconnect and only goes away when I turn off Bluetooth. See an older post here from 2018 from a couple of M3 owners who also observed this issue. I was afraid I’d been hacked and talked to apple support who told me to reset my phone which I did, and so that worked until I drove my Tesla today. Seems like it is a Tesla code. Has anyone else had this experience recently? Tesla support service doesn’t know about it and I guess they should do new owners can be informed!


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

That's just one of the car's Bluetooth transceivers for the doors, trunk and center console (to start the car). It's normal.


----------



## Sally h (Nov 10, 2020)

Oh good, not being hacked! Wish the service center knew, thanks


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Sally h said:


> Oh good, not being hacked! Wish the service center knew, thanks


 No one said you weren't being hacked. Just that that BT connection is not abnormal with a Tesla.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It is a much smaller list than it once was - there used to be 4 BT's devices show up per car in that list.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I think that it may be the BT for your key. Remember that a phone and car will generally have two connections, one for the key function and another for the audio.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It’s likely the TPMS sensors. On the Model Y they’re using Bluetooth for TPMS communications instead of the normal radio waves everyone else uses


----------



## pyjamasam (Feb 25, 2020)

The S06xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (this number will vary car to car) device thats shows up on your phone is the Bluetooth low energy connection from the car for the purposes of the lock/unlock stuffs.

It exposes a service with a few characteristics and two of them have the descriptions "To/From Vehicle".

If you look in he Tesla mobile app you'll see the "Phone Key" item with a "Connected/Disconnected" display under it. When it says Connected you'll likley see the BLE device in your bluetooth device list in settings. If it says Disconnected then that device will not be displayed (I think - haven't confirmed it, my garage isn't far enough away from my office to double check right now, but based on other work with BLE devices that seems like it would be plausible).

Edit: I confirmed the device disappears from my phone's Bluetooth device list when the phone key shows disconnected.

chris.


----------

